#  > TECHNIEK & ZELFBOUW FORA >  > TECHNIEK >  >  Iemand een schema van een DI-Box

## Staaf

Hallo;

Ik ben op zoek naar een schema om een DI-box zelf te bouwen (actief of passief).  Heb de zoekfunctie hier en google al geprobeerd maar kan niets vinden.  Ook bij elektuur al gezocht, maar tevergeefs.   Weet iemand een goeie link?

Kan niet moeilijk te bouwen zijn volgens mij.

Alvast bedankt

----------


## PowerSound

Ja, http://www.behringer.com

Daar kan je een nieuwe kant en klare kopen voor 50, en die voor dat geld het echt heel goed doet !

Site versie 7.3 ! Maar wij hebben ... Nexo... Tja dit zegt genoeg...

----------


## B-there

Mischien dat je dit zoekt:

http://www.colomar.com/Shavano/di-box.gif

http://www.leonaudio.com.au/adi_isol.gif

http://www.leonaudio.com.au/pdi_isol.gif

http://sound.westhost.com/p35-fig3.gif

Ik heb dit gevonden op Google.
Voor mischien meer.. Typ 'DI-box' in bij de zoekoptie 'afbeeldingen'
Ik hoop dat je er iets aan hebt.

Grz!<img src=icon_smile_cool.gif border=0 align=middle>

B

----------


## Staaf

Alvast bedankt;

@powersound:  De Di-boxen van Behringer zijn me bekend; heb ik reeds meerdere malen mee gewerkt en ook wel echt tevreden over.   Waar het mij eigenlijk om ging was eigenlijk om het principe (lees de manier waarop) een DI-box eigenlijk werkt.  Trouwens, hou ze dat behringer-spul voor die prijs kunnen maken is me ook een raadsel.

@B-there:  Bedankt; dit is wat ik eigenlijk zocht; trouwens bedankt voor de tip; ik zal er zeker gebruik van maken

----------


## PowerSound

Ow sorry, dacht dat je er wou bouwen...

Voor behringer, tja, als je er zo massaal veel fabriceert, verminder je zeker een aantal kosten.

Site versie 7.3 ! Maar wij hebben ... Nexo... Tja dit zegt genoeg...

----------


## Carl

En dan ook nog in een extreem lage lonen land, verdien je toch nog wat op je lage prijzen.

----------


## Controller

> citaat:
> Alvast bedankt;
> 
> @powersound:  De Di-boxen van Behringer zijn me bekend; heb ik reeds meerdere malen mee gewerkt en ook wel echt tevreden over.   Waar het mij eigenlijk om ging was eigenlijk om het principe (lees de manier waarop) een DI-box eigenlijk werkt.  Trouwens, hou ze dat behringer-spul voor die prijs kunnen maken is me ook een raadsel.
> 
> @B-there:  Bedankt; dit is wat ik eigenlijk zocht; trouwens bedankt voor de tip; ik zal er zeker gebruik van maken



Helemaal mee eens ik heb zelf de Ultra DI 100 van Behringer en die zijn goed. Dus zeker aan te raden. En voor de prijs van die dingen kan je niet gaan solderen. Je uurprijs kost meer.

Maar ik heb FutureLight, ElectroVoice, Sennheiser, Spirit by Soundcraft,

----------


## B-there

> citaat: Helemaal mee eens ik heb zelf de Ultra DI 100 van Behringer en die zijn goed. Dus zeker aan te raden. En voor de prijs van die dingen kan je niet gaan solderen. Je uurprijs kost meer.



Ja, en bij ons gebebruiken ze DI-boxen van BSS.
http://www.bss.co.uk/wip/navmodel/pr...133/index.html
Jongens, als die jongen DI's inelkaar wil gaan solderen dan moet ie dat toch zeker zelf weten.
Als ie daar een hobby aan heeft.
Bv. Als je zelf een huis wilt bouwen, bel je toch ook geen aannemer..
Dan vraag je alleen tekeningen van een architect..<img src=icon_smile_wink.gif border=0 align=middle> :Smile: 

Grz!<img src=icon_smile_cool.gif border=0 align=middle>

B

----------


## moderator

ff actualiseren: ESP - Direct Injection Box for Recording and PA Systems

----------


## Poelmans

Bedankt mod, had em zelf niet kunnen vinden...  Vraag beantwoord...

----------


## GuntherM

> ff actualiseren: ESP - Direct Injection Box for Recording and PA Systems




Hmmm ik dacht dat er in een actieve DI ook transformators gebruikt worden, of zie ik dat zo verkeerd?

Edit: heb het antwoord al gevonden in die andere "DI" topic  :Embarrassment:

----------


## provor

Heb je ondertussen het probleem kunnen oplossen ? Ik heb namelijk net hetzelfde euvel !

----------


## NesCio01

> Heb je ondertussen het probleem kunnen oplossen ? Ik heb namelijk net hetzelfde euvel !



Dat mag ik hopen. Wat doe je anders in 5,5 jaar tijd :Confused: 

grtz

Nes

----------

